# Mind Map for Slingshot Beginners



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello

I created this Mindmap to give beginners a good place to start.

I am attaching a PNG image file. If you like to have a Clickable HTML5 file, please PM me and I will email it to you.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi Adonis,

You have obviously put quite some effort into this! I do not consider myself a beginner but I did find some interesting links here, thanks!

cheers,

jazz


----------

